# how hard is it to replace an oil pump on a mac pro mac 610 chainsaw



## tuco1963 (Nov 11, 2011)

hi all
i have a mcculloch pro mac 610 chainsaw that the oiler quit working on and i found one on ebay but was wondering how hard it would be to change


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 11, 2011)

I dunno but let me know when you find out. I gave my neighbor a 610 last yr. Still works ok as far as I know.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh you can bet its not going to be a picnic! Still cant find my manual book. Pop it open and post some pic's. My dad use to be a tv repair man and I got his tools.  ;-) Your close enough to me if you need help.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 11, 2011)

Stop by the request thread on arboristsite.com and ask for an IPL and a manual. 

I'd bet it's not super easy, but not the hardest thing, either.

If you find it's not worth the trouble,  think I need a 60cc Mac, lol.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hold up a second here, that saw has a manual oiler, too. Is that working? If neither oiler is working, then you might have a different (possibly easier) problem like a blocked tube either before or after the pump...


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 11, 2011)

Unless I was unaware for all the years I cut with mine it is only a manual oiler.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 11, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Unless I was unaware for all the years I cut with mine it is only a manual oiler.


LoL, the threads on AS that I've found all seem to say its auto with manual override! To think you were wasting oil and wearing your thumb out!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 11, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine caught fire and melted completely down in the woods in 1990. After I put my shirt out I stood behind a tree and watched the show. I honestly don't remember the oiler setup. I still have the manual if it will do anybody anybody any good.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Nov 11, 2011)

"Mine caught fire and melted completely down in the woods in 1990."

Probably all that oil you were pumping on there...


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 11, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> "Mine caught fire and melted completely down in the woods in 1990."
> 
> Probably all that oil you were pumping on there...


Too funny! That's what I was thinking about saying, too. It's not often that we get to tease BB, and I didn't want to miss the chance!


----------



## smokinj (Nov 11, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> DanCorcoran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wished that happened to my old lombard!


----------



## Thistle (Nov 11, 2011)

I used a ProMac 610 which I bought new from late 1992 to early 2000.Very loud with loads of power,more than enough to pull 24" bar with Full Chisel chain.Heavy beast though,started quick when cold,if it was warm or after a refueling you had to wait a while.Weighed 1/3rd more with less RPM's & same horsepower as the Poulan Super 380 that replaced it.The Mac even weighed almost 2 full pounds more than the 288XP with same length bar,and about 2/3rds the power.

Was a tempermental SOB,I did like the manual override on the oiler however,dont see that anymore. It sat under bench for 11 yrs,finally sold it on Ebay last March for $65 including a NOS 20" McCulloch bar & NOS air filter. Started right up with new gas,was sold as a 'project saw'


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 11, 2011)

Some discussion here about working on a 610 oil pump.

http://www.ytmag.com/toolt/messages/172418.html


----------



## tuco1963 (Nov 11, 2011)

hi all
and thanks for all the replies and also thanks jay for the offer of help and you also bart for the links
im going to drain the bar oil out tommorrow and try running some kerosene thru it .
the manuel oil still pumps but instead of going out the drain hole it shoots out the air? hole on the side of the pump i will keep everyone updated on my progress


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 11, 2011)

I think manual overides went by the wayside of adjustable oilers. Put on a longer bar and just turn it up. I keep all my saws set for max oil anyway. never seem to notice jobs of oil oozing off the bar. You've got to go way back for manual only oiling. By the 70s auto oil was pretty much standard equipment.


----------



## amateur cutter (Nov 12, 2011)

Simple diaphragm oiler under the cover. works like a carb. Oiler pickup requires total disassembly to replace. Oil tank has to come apart. Hope it's the oiler. A C


----------



## tuco1963 (Nov 13, 2011)

it was simple to remove just four screws and pull a clip off the button on the manuel oiler  , i soaked the pump in degreaser solvent and blew everything out with my compresser but still not working so its off to ebay for a new pump :-S


----------



## quercus_kelloggii (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a TimberBear which I believe is almost, if not, the same saw.

I had an issue w/ the oiler not automatically oiling.  Wasn't oiling at all.  But the manual oiler wasn't working either...  I screwed in the adjustment screw all the way in (counting turns as I went) and backed it back out again.  Ended up doing this twice and it freed up the oiler.  I also decided to turn it out about 6 more turns to open it up more.  Went cutting last weekend and it worked well.  I also put on a new bar and chain...

Here's my saw, I think the 610 is the same?


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 19, 2011)

Even with it putting me in the emergency room for a mess of stitches in my left leg and later setting my clothes on fire I still miss my Pro Mac 610.  :red: That thing was a hoss.


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 19, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Even with it putting me in the emergency room for a mess of stitches in my left leg and later setting my clothes on fire I still miss my Pro Mac 610.  :red: That thing was a hoss.


Bart, saying that saw was a hoss is like me saying the Nashua was a hoss and we all know what you think of big old smoke dragons. I got one of those give to me last yr. I fired it up one time and gave it a try. Give me a break, if you think that is a hoss of a saw then you too need to attend a GTG. Way under powered over weighted boat anchor. I promptly passed it on.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 19, 2011)

Mine wasn't worn out.  :lol:


----------



## tuco1963 (Sep 8, 2013)

hi gang
almost 2 yrs down the road the  oil pump change was no biggie and today i cut 30 inch logs  some 43 inch where the braranches were from a freebie tree with my mcccolluch 20 inch bar 1988 chainsaw  go me go me


----------



## SuburbanFarmer (Sep 8, 2013)

Good saw, Also have one, (My mom insisted I 'borrow it permanently' from my dad when he was 85, to stop him from using it...) Tuned up, sharpened and ready to go, but not used as much anymore.

I likely have the service manual, let me know if you need a copy, I can look for it this evening...


----------



## ScotO (Sep 8, 2013)

tuco1963 said:


> hi gang
> almost 2 yrs down the road the  oil pump change was no biggie and today i cut 30 inch logs  some 43 inch where the braranches were from a freebie tree with my mcccolluch 20 inch bar 1988 chainsaw  go me go me


I have several of those Mac 610's.  They were a great saw, and still to this day are definitely worth using.....
I sold my REALLY nice one to Danno last year, he loves it.  As far as I know he used it in Colorado this past summer and cut a PILE of wood with it.

Being this was a resurrected thread, I saw it on the forum page and wanted to chime in on the oiler thing........as you already have found out the oiler isn't too bad to change on these saws.......

IMO, the oiler was the weak link in the Mac 600 series saws......just a cheesy vacuum oiler, if this saw had a clutch driven oiler it'd be a legend by now.....


----------



## Thistle (Sep 8, 2013)

All I know is my 2nd 610 (CL steal from July) is a way better saw than the 610 I bought new in 1992.The new one has seen more use in the past month than previous owner gave it in almost 30 years.Not light,but starts 2-3 pulls cold,1 pull warm every time & has a crapload of torque.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 8, 2013)

Thistle said:


> All I know is my 2nd 610 (CL steal from July) is a way better saw than the 610 I bought new in 1992.The new one has seen more use in the past month than previous owner gave it in almost 30 years.Not light,but starts 2-3 pulls cold,1 pull warm every time & has a crapload of torque.


 One of the reasons the old "horizontal cylinder" saws are so awesome to run.......lots and lots of TORQUE!!


----------



## Thistle (Sep 8, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> One of the reasons the old "horizontal cylinder" saws are so awesome to run.......lots and lots of TORQUE!!


   Plus they sound great too.... I'm sure others 4-5 blocks away can hear them,especially the SP125


----------

